# Few questions for experienced owners



## HOGwarts (Jul 19, 2011)

So, I have been doing my research and tons of it. I have recently got a hedgehog (so excited) and have some rookie questions. I have found many opinions to be helpful (which I go by), but I am now just looking for some more with answers directed specifically towards me. * Anybody who answers this would not only be helping me, but also my hedgie!*

-When using a liner, is it okay to have use CareFresh as a litter for a litter box? (I have been told that cat litter causes upper respiratory infections.)

-Is it better to get a bigger wheel (CSW) or a smaller, yet big wheel (CSBW)?

-How often should I feed my hedgehog food? Also, how many table spoons should I put in the bowl?

-Which method of heating is the most effective in your own opinion?

-Finally, please verify if this information is correct to see if what I have been told and am doing is safe.
-Throughout the week mix up how you feed your hedgehog this.

-Hedgehog Complete (hard food) http://lib.store.yahoo.net/lib/yhst-617 ... hogxxx.pdf

-Insectivore Fare (wet food) http://lib.store.yahoo.net/lib/yhst-617 ... refare.pdf

-Hedgehog Booster (sprinkle once a week on wet food) (I read that others do it daily)
-INGREDIENTS: LIVE SACCHAROMYCES CEREVISIAE YEAST , CORN GLUTEN FEED, WHEAT MIDDLINGS, MALT SYRUP AND CORN SUGAR MOLASSES AND DRIED IN SUCH A MANNER AS TO PRESERVE FERMENTING ACTIVITY: SOYBEAN MEAL, DICALCIUM AND MONOCALCIUM PHOSPHATES, VITAMIN A PALMITATE, D-ACTIVATE PLANT STEROL, (SOURCE OF VITAMIN D2), VITAMIN E SUPPLEMENT, CHOLINE CHLORIDE, NIACIN, RIBOFLAVIN, PANTOTHENIC ACID, THIAMINE, PYRIDOXINE, FOLIC ACID, VITAMIN B-12 SUPPLEMENT, SODIUM SULFATE, MAGESIUM SULFATE, POTASSIUM CHLORIDE, FERROUS SULFATE, ETHYLENE DIAMINE DIHYDROIOIDE, COLBOLT CARBONATE, MAGANESE SULFATE, COPPER SULFATE, ZINC SULFATE.

MINERALS: PHOSPHORUS (P) NOT LESS THAN 1.45% CALCIUM (CA) NOT LESS THAN 1.50% CALCIUM (CA) NOT MORE THAN 2.50% IODINE (I) .40% SALT(NaC1) 0.00% ASH NOT MORE THAN 15% ADDED MINERAL NOT MORE THAN 10.50% CAUTION: THIS PRODUCT IS A SUPPLEMENT TO, AND NOT A SUBSTITUTE FOR SOUND NUTRITIONAL PRACTICES.

-Glider-Cal (sprinkle twice a week on wet food) 
-Ingredients: Calcium carbonate 96.5% Magnesium carbonate 3.5%


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2011)

So, I have been doing my research and tons of it. I have recently got a hedgehog (so excited) and have some rookie questions. I have found many opinions to be helpful (which I go by), but I am now just looking for some more with answers directed specifically towards me. Anybody who answers this would not only be helping me, but also my hedgie!

-When using a liner, is it okay to have use CareFresh as a litter for a litter box? (I have been told that cat litter causes upper respiratory infections.)

A. Most people here use fleece as a liner as its much more friendly and safe for hedgehogs, see the For Sale Forum for many ideas on that or visit a local fabric store. As for Litter It can't be clumping kitty litter as it will stick to wet hedgehogs bellies, the popular methods are just paper towels of yesterday's news here

-Is it better to get a bigger wheel (CSW) or a smaller, yet big wheel (CSBW)?

A - Its a preference more then anything unless you end up with a REALLY BIG Hedgehog

-How often should I feed my hedgehog food? Also, how many table spoons should I put in the bowl?

A - Food Should be fed every morning or early evening depending on your preference. I perfer morning and I count out how many kibble I but in the bowl and ensure in the morning a few are left this allows me to monitor my hedgehogs eating habits

-Which method of heating is the most effective in your own opinion?

A- This will depend a lot on your living situation, your comfort, the cage, but CHE is usually the choice around here

-Finally, please verify if this information is correct to see if what I have been told and am doing is safe.
-Throughout the week mix up how you feed your hedgehog this.

-Hedgehog Complete (hard food) http://lib.store.yahoo.net/lib/yhst-617 ... hogxxx.pdf

A - Most Hedgehog foods are crap and this one is no exception to that it has By-Product and Corn in it which are bad for a hedgie. In our Diet Section You'll find listings of recommended nutrients and cat foods you hedgehog should be on, please also see the many topics on alternative diets such as baby food mixes and more natural

-Insectivore Fare (wet food) http://lib.store.yahoo.net/lib/yhst-617 ... refare.pdf

A - I wouldn't bother with this I would go for live meal worms and crickets and feed them to your hedgehog. You can always freeze them to ensure long freshness and defrost the amount you wish for treats.

-Hedgehog Booster (sprinkle once a week on wet food) (I read that others do it daily)
-INGREDIENTS: LIVE SACCHAROMYCES CEREVISIAE YEAST , CORN GLUTEN FEED, WHEAT MIDDLINGS, MALT SYRUP AND CORN SUGAR MOLASSES AND DRIED IN SUCH A MANNER AS TO PRESERVE FERMENTING ACTIVITY: SOYBEAN MEAL, DICALCIUM AND MONOCALCIUM PHOSPHATES, VITAMIN A PALMITATE, D-ACTIVATE PLANT STEROL, (SOURCE OF VITAMIN D2), VITAMIN E SUPPLEMENT, CHOLINE CHLORIDE, NIACIN, RIBOFLAVIN, PANTOTHENIC ACID, THIAMINE, PYRIDOXINE, FOLIC ACID, VITAMIN B-12 SUPPLEMENT, SODIUM SULFATE, MAGESIUM SULFATE, POTASSIUM CHLORIDE, FERROUS SULFATE, ETHYLENE DIAMINE DIHYDROIOIDE, COLBOLT CARBONATE, MAGANESE SULFATE, COPPER SULFATE, ZINC SULFATE.

A - This is junk it has corn products and suger in it neither are good for a hedgehog there are other ways to ensure they get vitamins such as fruits and veggies

MINERALS: PHOSPHORUS (P) NOT LESS THAN 1.45% CALCIUM (CA) NOT LESS THAN 1.50% CALCIUM (CA) NOT MORE THAN 2.50% IODINE (I) .40% SALT(NaC1) 0.00% ASH NOT MORE THAN 15% ADDED MINERAL NOT MORE THAN 10.50% CAUTION: THIS PRODUCT IS A SUPPLEMENT TO, AND NOT A SUBSTITUTE FOR SOUND NUTRITIONAL PRACTICES.

-Glider-Cal (sprinkle twice a week on wet food) 
-Ingredients: Calcium carbonate 96.5% Magnesium carbonate 3.5%


----------



## CanadienHedgie (Feb 4, 2011)

1) When using a liner, is it okay to have use CareFresh as a litter for a litter box? (I have been told that cat litter causes upper respiratory infections.)

For litter, you can use folded up toilet paper or paper towel (this is what I use). Carefresh is dusty, and if eaten it can cause a blockage which can result in death. Yesterdays News Cat Litter is really good, as long as the hedgie doesn't eat it (most don't). 

2) Is it better to get a bigger wheel (CSW) or a smaller, yet big wheel (CSBW)?

Both those wheels are great! Both wheels are good, but Larry recommends the CSW for hedgies over 600grams. I personally bought the CSW, just in case I ended up with big hedgies. The thing with the CSW, is if you use a C&C cage, you need to modify the top/roof to fit. If you use the CSBW, you don't have too. 

3) How often should I feed my hedgehog food? Also, how many table spoons should I put in the bowl?

This is a "every hedgehog is different" kind of thing. Unless you hedgehog gets over weight, you should free feed, meaning feed as much as she/he will eat. In the evening, before the hedgehog wakes up, put new food in the bowl. When you're trying to figure out how much s/he will eat, do this:
Put 60 kibbles in the bowl, the next night, count how many are left, and right down how many are left. If none are left, add 10 more kibbles. Do this for a week, making note of how many are left each day. Take the maximum number s/he eats, and add 10 kibbles, and that's the amount you will feed each day. For example:
Sunday: 57 kibbles eaten
Monday: 53 kibbles eaten
Tuesday: 55 kibbles eaten
Wednesday: 61 kibbles eaten
Thursday: 51 kibbles eaten
Friday: 59 kibbles eaten 
Saturday: 59 kibbles eaten
So in this case, you'd feed about 70 kibbles, because the maximum s/he ate was 61 + 10 or so.

4) Which method of heating is the most effective in your own opinion?

In my opinion, a ceramic heat emitter is the best heating option. A space heater can be tipped over, which will can cause a fire. They are expensive, you need a ceramic heat emitter, dome, thermostat, thermometer. If you have a large cage, you'll need more then one. Heat mats don't heat the air, so they shouldn't be used alone. 

5) The Hedgehog Complete isn't a good food. You want to feed high quality cat food, preferably in a mixture of different types of cat food, of different "flavors". You want:
Protein: 29-33%
Fat (under 6 months): 20%
Fat (over 6 months): under 15%
First ingredient: Real meat (chicken, turkey, duck, lamb, etc)
Second ingredient: Real meat or meat meal (chicken meal, turkey meal, duck meal, etc.)
No corn, No wheat, No by-products, No nuts, No raisins.
There is PLENTY of information on here about all of this. 

I don't know where you read about the Hedgehog Booster, but I've never heard of that. If you feed proper foods, you don't need supplements.


----------



## HOGwarts (Jul 19, 2011)

Thank you for the clear answers, more would be helpful. BTW, all of this information was given to me by the breeder. 

I have another as well. I was also given Oasis Wet Tail for my hedgehog which is apparently something you can mix in the water. I haven't done it yet cause I have no idea if it is safe, so is it?


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2011)

I wouldn't supplements mixed in water can make a hedgehog not drink the water, its more important they stay hydrated.

Its all good ask away


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

I can't say for sure but I remember hearing something about Hamsters getting Wet Tail, is it possible this is something for hamsters? I haven't ever heard of hedgehogs getting this and not sure if it would be safe or needed.


----------

